
Google Maps API; Standard Plan Updates (2016-06-22) - danso
https://developers.google.com/maps/pricing-and-plans/standard-plan-2016-update
======
danso
Here's the archived pricing page:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20160413223832/https://developer...](https://web.archive.org/web/20160413223832/https://developers.google.com/maps/pricing-
and-plans/)

The main change is that you can no longer make keyless requests to: Google
Maps Geocoding API, Directions API, Distance Matrix API, Elevation API, and
Time Zone API (at least if you try it from a new domain that hasn't previously
made calls before June 22)

The quota changes as far as I can tell:

\- If you hit up the APIs for, say, Static Maps, for more than 25,000 hits for
_90 consecutive days_ , you would have to start paying. Now (after October 16,
2016), if you exceed 25,000 hits in a day, you will get throttled.

\- Client-side Maps JavaScript API calls and server-side Web services calls,
for services such as geocoding, directions, etc, are now summed together when
considering the 2,500 requests per day quota. Previously, the server-side
requests were counted on their own toward's that 2,500/day limit.

(that's my best reading of the current pricing page...it's always been a bit
confusing differentiating between client calls to do map loads versus client
calls to do geocoding versus server-side calls to do geocoding,etc)

edit: I'm not sure how keyless access is grandfathered in exactly. Here's the
text from the announcement:

> _Active domains created before June 22, 2016, continue to be able to access
> the Google Maps JavaScript API, Static Maps API, and Street View Image API
> without an API key. They are not affected by keyless access being
> unavailable for new domains._

I guess if you were to make a brand new domain and make a keyless call to the
geocoding API, it wouldn't work?

[https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/geocode/json?address=16...](https://maps.googleapis.com/maps/api/geocode/json?address=1600+Amphitheatre+Parkway,+Mountain+View,+CA&key=)

This will probably, eventually, affect all of the geocoding libraries (e.g.
R's ggmap) that don't require a key by default.

